# i386 to amd64



## dbi (Dec 6, 2009)

Hi,

My desktop is a zfs-only i386 system. Now that there is a hardware accelerated NVidia driver for amd64 I'd like to switch the architecture in order to use my 4G RAM and to remove the RAM limits on ZFS.
I'm reluctant to delete everything and start over, because I'd like to preserve my configurations and settings.

So, I'd appreciate any ideas and shared experience on this matter.


----------



## SpeedVin (Dec 6, 2009)

dbi said:
			
		

> Hi,
> 
> My desktop is a zfs-only i386 system. Now that there is a hardware accelerated NVidia driver for amd64 I'd like to switch the architecture in order to use my 4G RAM and to remove the RAM limits on ZFS.
> I'm reluctant to delete everything and start over, because I'd like to preserve my configurations and settings.
> ...


Hello.
On your place I will copy my config's to pendrive or any cd/dvd (for backup my /home I use second disk) and reinstall.


----------



## expl (Dec 6, 2009)

I just migrated from i386 7.2 to amd64 8.0, there is no other way than to back everything up in external media and do a clean reinstall. (does not take that much time if you backup smart)


----------



## dbi (Dec 6, 2009)

Hm, I guess I'll postpone the conversion for a while since I read [1] the driver isn't working for everyone yet.

[1] http://forums.freebsd.org/showthread.php?p=53758#post53758

On the subject: I was thinking of downloadning the amd64 packages and doing something like:

```
rm -r /usr/src ; rm -r /usr/ports

for dir in base catpages dict doc games info manpages ports proflibs lib32
do
  ( cd $dir && ./install.sh)
done
cd kernel ; ./install generic 
cd ../src ; ./install all
(build a zfs-enabled loader && reboot)
```

But I haven't figured out yet how to make sure there is nothing left from the i386 system.


----------



## MorgothV8 (Dec 7, 2009)

I always have 2 partitions with 2 systems and exchange them sucessfully
Looks like this:

ad0:
ad0s1a --> first BSD
ad0s2a --> second BSD
ad0s3d --> data DISK

ad0s3d - always remains not touched
If I have old bsd on 1st partition, I install new on 2nd, then just copyover home-folders, and /etc, using both for some week/months?
Then finally I switch to 2nd BSD. 

If 2nd BSD becomes also old, I install new on 1st and do the same....

/usr/ports and MANY more directories linked to ad0s3d....
Harmless, easy and recoverable.
And of course copies of partition boot records on some external USB and DVD


----------



## dbi (Feb 14, 2010)

I made it almost the same way. I used an additional HDD on which I installed a new FBSD/amd64. Tested and liked it, then made a recursive snapshot on the zfs pool where the FBSD/i386 system resided. Deleted all the system files & folders of the i386 version (w/o /etc and /root) and installed FBSD/amd64. Everything went fine. Removed the additional HDD.

Thanks everyone!


----------

